# Do You Have GAS?



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

unfortunately, yes, i can feel it coming on more and more..

i find myself looking for, no yearning, a new rod to match my new reel (as soon as its posted from Japan :twisted: )

ive gone off lures for a bit, focussed most of my addiction on reels and rods lately. im sure ill have a hot flush and look at my lures and think "what am i thinking. i need more XXXX lures" :lol:

its better than drinkin heaps, smoking, or a hardcore addiction, anyway (thats how i justify it to myself)... 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

No , i'm OK , i'm just a fishing tackle harlot , i make up my mind i dont want anymore rods and reels , after all i have about 18 rods and a corresponding amount of reels , and lures , aahmmmm well , we wont go there , and then , some bugger puts an advertisement in here that they are selling something , and bingo , GONE ,ABSOLUTELY GONE , totally out of control .I just absolutely need that rod or reel , as it will just go with that other rod or reel i bought last week that i didnt need also.      .HELP


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i have it and i have it bad.
But what is worse is that i have a sub strain of it called "TAGAS" or 'Tight Arse Gear Acquisition Syndrome', which means i can spend days trying to find it cheaper :shock:

I still figure that if i wasn't looking for fishing gear i would be looking for camera gear so surely i'm saving money :lol:

this said i think i had better start another tread called 'what is the most expensive thing you have ever bought and never used', because this is something that can keep me awake at night.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I wanted it..oh the salesman said it was almost a loomis...oh the salesman said that there all biting on these lures....oh man what a sexy lure/rod/reel..might need it one day...
I got 35 rods-counted them last weekend...I just feel so guilty..and then the fever builds...no incontinence pad can hold me from buying unnecessary crap
I got enough gas to spontaneously combust
johnny


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

I would have said I only had a mild case, however I had to re-think this. I have 3 kayaks and only one backside :shock: . Four motor bikes of which only two are ok or better. At one point I had 5 cars but I only have two now. I usually start off with a less than perfect aquisition, and then upgrade to a great one. Then something new comes out. I've got it bad. The only times I've avoided doubling up is when I go straight for the goods as in Alvey reels for surf fishing. Lesson to be learned there? Don't mess around with second best. Still have to ride out the improvements but will spend loads less. Mine is not just fishing or yakking orientated. Cars, bikes, dive gear and P.C. bits or anything else I can afford or have the time for.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Nup. Used to be afflicted badly... you've never met anyone who had as much high-quality outdoor rec gear as I did. But then sold it all on ebay to fund my coastal yak fishing trip. Selling almost everything I had was one of the most liberating things I;ve ever done. Tyler Durden was right: the things you own end up owning you. 
I own very little these days. Don't even have a TV. The only thing I miss is my motorbike.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Mega bad smelly G.A.S...

I sold all my DJ equiptment last year but kept my powered monitors, midi controllers, mixing desks and audio PC's... My music phase was all but over till I bought an Electronic Drum Kit recently. Heck I even bought a matching Subaru to go with my Hobie fleet ( No granite colour though ) and tend to only use Daiwa gear ( Even though I have quality gear in 'other' brands ). I have 5 Baitcasting Outfits, 2 Heavy Overhead combos, 1 Beach combo, 3 LBG combos ( Not the lake ), 1 Jigging combo, 1 ultra light combo and much, much more ( Including a Sol, Caldia Kix, Steez, Advantage x 2 reels ).

One stage I had 18 rods, think I have more these days... Such a compulsive buyer.

I lost a few lures recently, kind of hurts but apparently I have too many anyway? ( Huh? ).

Edit : All the gear , no ****ing idea...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

fishydude said:


> I would have said I only had a mild case, however I had to re-think this. I have 3 kayaks and only one backside :shock: . Four motor bikes of which only two are ok or better. At one point I had 5 cars but I only have two now. I usually start off with a less than perfect aquisition, and then upgrade to a great one. Then something new comes out. I've got it bad. The only times I've avoided doubling up is when I go straight for the goods as in Alvey reels for surf fishing. Lesson to be learned there? Don't mess around with second best. Still have to ride out the improvements but will spend loads less. Mine is not just fishing or yakking orientated. Cars, bikes, dive gear and P.C. bits or anything else I can afford or have the time for.
> Cheers
> Mike


Mike, i'm guessing you're not married :lol:


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

keza, Lmao...Not anymore. :lol: :lol: :lol: Most of that was accumulated before chicky. Slowed down during chicky. Will probably go a bit nuts again now....There are worse habits aren't there?
Cheers
Mike


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

the worse thing is that your friends come out for a fish, you have 8 rods set up, they ask if they can borrow one and you have to say "no i need all of these"


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Um, no. All my gear is absolutely necessary (even those 500 packets of plastics).

Gatesy on the other hand has it bad (both GAS & gas).


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

@ patwah...weet weet weet weet weet weet....(whistles 'x'files tune.) :lol: 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Nah man - it's ok n that. I just need to get a bit every now and then to keep me on top of my game and that.

I can quit any time like....i don't need it...it's just a bit of fun eh........im not like an adict or nuffin....i got it under control n that.....

help me


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I was just thinking this morning, how did it get to the point that I consider a $300 rod and reel kit, a cheapy....

I'm currently searching for a cheap backup jigging rod for the reel being replaced by the Avet, I've settled on a T-curve deep jig 200 ;-) Can ya smell it?!!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

had a relapse last night...ordered skirt making materials and tool...for the 300 odd sps i have......

hello..my name is Astro and i have GAS.......


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

well, another package just arrived from japan. so i guess im getting worse...

oh well 8)


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

All of my hobbies have led to GAS. When I first got into kayaking and fishing in 2002 I started from scratch. I had nothing. They next couple of years were a blur of tackle shop after tackle shop and repeated trips to the kayak shop. I had some bad GAS alright. As luck would have it, I farted away enough money to cure my GAS. After a year of no work and reduced income I would consider myself cured.

Aw, who the hell am I kidding. Within a few months I'll get a big ol' plate of new yak and beans and the GAS will be back. Hold your nose Wifey-poo; its gonna get smelly.


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

I know the only known cure. Work less! You wont be able afford to have GAS and you'll have more time to fish ;-)


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm just sat here waitibg for my nice new Garmin GPS 72 to turn up, I *HAD *to have one..............  :mrgreen:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i scored a voucher from the TAckle shop for my birthday so went down on Tuesday and loaded up with some big shiny lures and other bits and pieces for my upcoming trip (plus spent a bit of my own cash). I got home and started sorting out the lures and putting them into tackle boxes, only to discover that I had ANOTHER stash of big lures still in wrappers that I'd bought a few months ago and had never opened. D'oh.... :shock: :lol:


----------



## hobie1kanobie (Apr 7, 2008)

guys.

G.A.S. is not a problem, if you own up to it. AND i have learn't from my army days, never volunteer or own up tp anything.
thats why i have more fishing gear and crap than i will ever need or use, i have enough camping gear to go offline for ever, enough hunting gear to supply a small third world country civil war, library books on all of the above subjects and then some. the war chief say's "we need to have a garage sale" for what ? i dont have anything to sell.
what about all the JUNK you have in the garage, the back shed, the granny flat, in the roof area, down the side of the house, at my brother-in-laws house.
That is not JUNK, it is all good stuff that will come in handy one day, you wait and see. so as long as i don't own up to it, then i don't have G.A.S.
i am a collector of usefull items...... ;-)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i have put a ladder up to our very small attic but have told the missus it isn't to safe up there.
I have put rod racks up on the rafters and started filling the attic with fishing gear.
Down stairs i have a couple with some gear in it and when i open it the wife says "god look how much stuff you have'.
This is a good reason to fish early in the morning, she doesn't see what i take or where i get it from.

My only concern is that if something happens to me she will find all my stuff.
guess i'll be safe though :lol:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

johnny said:


> I got 35 rods - johnny


Holy Moly call that man an ambulance! :shock:

JT


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey all,....

Excuse me? is there a problem....If there is I cannot and will not see it.

I only ever buy what I really need! Never get around drooling over what acquisition might come next. Although some gloves, flares, and a gaff, and some more lures might ....just might come in handy. I have also been wondering about bait runners...and a sail.

I'm out of here.... A Dr. Plotnicks red pill might be called for, and a reline for my pudding basin..

Cheers all Andybear..... and the poll conclusively indicates my point that there are no problems here!


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

He who dies with the most toys wins!


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

My problem is lures. Soon as I read a review or someone here is onto the bream with a new purple lure I've got to get one.
They don't seem to work in my hands though  
I'm currently on the hunt for the Bushy range of lures along with the latest blade lures from Ecogear & TT.
Also need a rod to go with my Okuma Aquios AQ30 reel.
But apart from that it's all good.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I can give up any time I want!
I can give up any time I want!
I can give up any time I want!
I can give up any time I want!
I can give up any time I want! 
I can give up any time I want!
I can give up any time I want!
I just don't want - I need!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I've got the symptoms bad, but luckily the occupation of 'under-paid dishpig' keeps a lid on my condition... 

Rowan.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, .......................................................................................................................... :lol:


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

keza said:


> Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, Johnny's an ambulance, .......................................................................................................................... :lol:


Nurse!!!!

Please see to Mr Kezza, he's been at the AkFF bar!


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

only cure is to spend more....at the bar.and it is recommended 10 new lures are purchased to help with the recovery


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

geez i tried hard not to but......

sedona 1500 & 2500
silstar power tip 8 - 15kg 
graphite rod IM7 gillmaster (just had to try the cheapie) 4-7 kg......

line for 2 of the 4 spools........

oops......


----------

